# Lathe proof



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2014)

Positive proof that I have an operational lathe- not just one painted on the wall as implied and also proof that I know what to do with it. Damn camera stops it but in the second pic it is running.:cool2:



 





 all for the applause.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah right. You probably got that picture of the internet. We don't believe you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 1, 2014)

Just sticking stuff on your lathe isn't proof of life. We want video

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 1, 2014)

Video! Video! Video!


Schroedc said:


> Just sticking stuff on your lathe isn't proof of life. We want video

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ButchC (Aug 1, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Positive proof that I have an operational lathe- not just one painted on the wall as implied and also proof that I know what to do with it. Damn camera stops it but in the second pic it is running.:cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> all for the applause.



Silly Wabbit, lathes are for wood. Someone get that guy some wood to turn so he can leave the t-shirts in the laundry!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 1, 2014)

Chips, you said chips! Where are the stinkin chip?!?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 1, 2014)

Rough crowd

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 1, 2014)

polishing your bowling ball great idea

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2014)

Mike is the only geezer on the forum that still wears shoes that need shining. Nice use of your lathe there gramps just be careful you don't fling a Florsheim through the roof.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DKMD (Aug 1, 2014)

Buffing?! 

You want me to post a picture of a neglected handplane? How about a couple shots from the turners in the group with their tablesaws appropriately used as holding areas for items in various stages of turning? (I'd post one but I sold my table saw:cool2:)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Aug 1, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Buffing?!
> 
> You want me to post a picture of a neglected handplane? How about a couple shots from the turners in the group with their tablesaws appropriately used as holding areas for items in various stages of turning? (I'd post one but I sold my table saw:cool2:)


Ha you must have saw my table saw. Of course I can't see it right now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 1, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ha you must have saw my table saw. Of course I can't see it right now


Worst part about selling mine was having to clean it off... Hard to find good horizontal cast iron storage surfaces in my shop now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Aug 1, 2014)

Polishing shoes

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 1, 2014)

Mike, What did you do to bring on all this brow beating?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Mike, What did you do to bring on all this brow beating?



He asked for it. A thousand times. No wait . . . he has over 9500 posts so he probably asked for it about 5000 times or more.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 1, 2014)

Brink
Love the Caddyshack post!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 1, 2014)

Well Mike, I guess it's your turn in the barrel!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 1, 2014)

Call him a monkey! Call him a monkey!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2014)

Brink said:


> Polishing shoes
> 
> View attachment 56824



I didn't think anyone would catch it. Nothing gets past you ape man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 1, 2014)

Monkey in a barrell.... hahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 1, 2014)

Uhm, the tool rest is on backwards, kinda kills the I know what to do with it part. Ok back to my cave.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 1, 2014)

Mike I'm on your side! It looks like you're doing a fine job with that lathe. Ignore all the naysayers!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 1, 2014)

Tablesaw what's that... Ohh you mean that big table that holds all my junk! That darn blade gets in my way so I can't put more stuff on it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 1, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Tablesaw what's that... Ohh you mean that big table that holds all my junk! That darn blade gets in my way so I can't put more stuff on it!




Turn the crank thing on the front or side, the blade can go up and down, I found if you put it down you can pile more stuff on it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 1, 2014)

Ughhh but then I have to find a spot for te fence thingy and the little plastic on the top of the blade 


Schroedc said:


> Turn the crank thing on the front or side, the blade can go up and down, I found if you put it down you can pile more stuff on it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 1, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Ughhh but then I have to find a spot for te fence thingy and the little plastic on the top of the blade


You still have the plastic on top of the blade?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 1, 2014)

SENC said:


> You still have the plastic on top of the blade?


Noooo I was kidding

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2014)

Brink said:


> Rough crowd



Thanks Brink I needed some support!!



Kevin said:


> Mike is the only geezer on the forum that still wears shoes that need shining. Nice use of your lathe there gramps just be careful you don't fling a Florsheim through the roof.



You forget I am a confessed slob- I never polished shoes- I greased my boots with Mink oil though........



robert flynt said:


> Mike, What did you do to bring on all this brow beating?



Robert- I think they are all very insecure and in deep need of serious help. So they have pick on the quiet and meek ones!!!!



Brink said:


> Call him a monkey! Call him a monkey!



 Sure as hell did not take you long to jump on their side --you furry traitor.............



woodtickgreg said:


> Uhm, the tool rest is on backwards, kinda kills the I know what to do with it part. Ok back to my cave.



You noticed- did not work worth a damn with the buffers!!!!!!!



Schroedc said:


> Turn the crank thing on the front or side, the blade can go up and down, I found if you put it down you can pile more stuff on it.



I was just at an auction and a guy had set a box of paint on top of a unisaw- a couple minutes later another guy comes along and pushes the start button- nothing happens so his friend plugs it in- the paint flys across the room and makes one helluva mess- both guys just melt into crowd.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ButchC (Aug 2, 2014)

Brink said:


> Polishing shoes
> 
> View attachment 56824



Classic! I just watched that the other night! Still makes melaugh

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Buffing?!
> 
> You want me to post a picture of a neglected handplane? How about a couple shots from the turners in the group with their tablesaws appropriately used as holding areas for items in various stages of turning? (I'd post one but I sold my table saw:cool2:)



Was that visible in the background of one of my pics?


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 3, 2014)

Cool! They make great spindle and disc sanders too....


----------



## Sprung (Aug 3, 2014)

Mike, I've got four pairs of shoes that need to be shined. It takes a while to shine four pairs of size 15 wide shoes and that would certainly speed things up. If I send them to you, would you shine them for me?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Mike, I've got four pairs of shoes that need to be shined. It takes a while to shine four pairs of size 15 wide shoes and that would certainly speed things up. If I send them to you, would you shine them for me?



Size 15- hell young man that is like polishing a whole cow!!  Ya better go back and watch that bill Muarry clip before you send shoes to me...........

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 7, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Positive proof that I have an operational lathe- not just one painted on the wall as implied and also proof that I know what to do with it. Damn camera stops it but in the second pic it is running.:cool2:
> 
> View attachment 56814
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's a pretty ingenius rig for turning 3 plates at once. One tip, you might try using a little harder wood. That wood looks like it tears out pretty bad. I looks like it might be cotton wood.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

